# Oranda goldfish need help asap



## chromiskid (Mar 1, 2008)

My oranda goldfish seems to be bleeding.. Im not sure if he is but hes lying on the bottom on the tank gulping for "air" is this the end? I will post some pics!! HELP WHAT SHOULD I DO???!?!?!?!:shock:






















Anyone know what it is???!?!!??!


----------



## BlueHalo (Mar 15, 2009)

so sorry Chromiskid, all i can suggest is a water change and some salt, looks like a bacterial infection, Ive tried many times to keep fancy goldfish and failed miserably every time, hopefully someone with something helpful will reply soon, all the best!


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Looks like it may be specticemia.
This can be caused by poor water quality, among other thing.
Do you know your ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate levels?
Keeping the water extra clean through water changes may help, if water quality is good, you may want to try a broad spectrum antibiotic.


----------



## chromiskid (Mar 1, 2008)

i dont know the levels.. sorry. Im thinking about buying some distilled water and let him be in there.. would that be ok?


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I would just do a water change and add dechlorinated tap water.
If you do not have a water test kit, most fish stores will test your water for free.
If you cant make it to the fish store, maybe try doing 25% water changes every day for the next week.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

aww that's sad 
he's a lovley looking fish too.


----------

